# Lighted Lure



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

Any one know of or tried the Illuminator lighted lure :?:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 7, 2007)

I never really thought about using illumanted lures, what I keep wondering is why dosent one of the line companys come out with glow in the dark line?


----------



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks. They are somewhat expensive. But as a new lure *addict* :roll: I guess I'm an easy sell.
As they say anything to do with Recreation you normally have to pay through the nose. I use baitcaster reels . Normally I always troll. Very seldom do I jig . Maybe this product will make it more enjoyable.
I am however interested in a spinning reel. But I want something light weight, no wobble with of course little or no back lashes.
Any ideas :?: will Use it for pitching jigs ..


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2007)

Are those the illuminted jigs they are selling on ebay for like $6 for 2 of them?


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 7, 2007)

sporty said:


> Thanks. They are somewhat expensive. But as a new lure *addict* :roll: I guess I'm an easy sell.
> As they say anything to do with Recreation you normally have to pay through the nose. I use baitcaster reels . Normally I always troll. Very seldom do I jig . Maybe this product will make it more enjoyable.
> I am however interested in a spinning reel. But I want something light weight, no wobble with of course little or no back lashes.
> Any ideas :?: will Use it for pitching jigs ..



I would think that the rod is more important than the reel for pitching jigs, but I cant really say, i mostly use soft plastics with baitcasters, one of the other members will probably know though. Heres a hint on them backlashes, loops or birdnests in the line when useing a spinning reel. Get in the habbit of flipping your bail by hand then reaching down and pulling the line tight before you reel, these few seconds will save you a lot of time untangling line. If you do get a loop pull it out by losening your drag, not flipping the bail


----------



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for hint , nothing is worse than not having your glasses with you and you land up with the nest.


----------



## little anth (Nov 7, 2007)

isent red the first color lost under water. would this work in deep water???


----------



## dampeoples (Nov 7, 2007)

little anth said:


> isent red the first color lost under water. would this work in deep water???



Yes it is  I look for natural patterns and such in lures, i've never seen a freshwater fish light up, but then again, reading the articles those guys have with their banned in tournaments and crap, they'll tell you anything.


----------

